# First smoking experience



## vagriller (Jun 15, 2007)

2 weeks ago I smoked a chicken for the first time. First time using my smoker at all actually. I tried the beer can chicken method, except I used Brisk iced tea like I saw on BBQ U (Steve Raichlen). It didn't turn out so good. I overcooked it, and it definitely lacked in flavor. Most directions I saw said to smoke the chicken for 3-4 hours. After 3 hours I checked it and it was up to 190 internal temp. Way too hot! So next time I guess I'll brine the chicken and cook it for 1.5-2 hours. Also, the smoke flavor was so strong I couldn't imagine using wood to increase it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2007)

Vagriller...

Not sure if I see a question here, but will comment! Sounds as if you made some mistakes on your first try! (Don't we all) The best part you know what they were. To long, to much smoke etc. Now get back out there and give it another go! Make mental notes. (I have to write them down) So you want repeat past mistakes, and remember what ya did right! Pretty soon you'll be turning out good BBQ! Relax,,,Have fun...and...

Enjoy!


----------



## vagriller (Jun 15, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Vagriller...
> 
> Not sure if I see a question here, but will comment! Sounds as if you made some mistakes on your first try! (Don't we all) The best part you know what they were. To long, to much smoke etc. Now get back out there and give it another go! Make mental notes. (I have to write them down) So you want repeat past mistakes, and remember what ya did right! Pretty soon you'll be turning out good BBQ! Relax,,,Have fun...and...
> 
> Enjoy!



Yeah, just looking for comments really. Other than being dry, the chicken lacked flavor.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 15, 2007)

You might try your brining idea. Also cut some slits in the skin, run a finger in the slit to open up a space between the skin and the meat. Place fresh herbs, underneath the skin (rosemary and thyme come to mind) either one or both! Do this on top of the breast and thigh. you might try slivers of garlic or any other seasoning that you like. Add some to the cavity of the bird. Well you get the idea, More seasoning, more flavor! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Loprraine (Jun 15, 2007)

Also, the smoke flavor was so strong I couldn't imagine using wood to increase it.

Well, here's my comments, for what they're worth 

I've just starting smoking, using my gas grill.  The first thing I did was chicken.  Brine it, use your favourite rub, or herbs / butter under the skin.  190 is way too high.   I've been trying different woods, maple, hickory, apple.  Keep trying, you'll find something you like!!!


----------



## buckytom (Jun 15, 2007)

i've been tempted to do a tea smoked fish, maybe monk fish or swordfish, in a smoker made from aluminum foil and a veggie steamer placed in a dry pot.

but you set off the smoke alarms in my house even if you rub your feet on the carpet or just think too much, so i'll have to try it outdoors on the side burner of my grill.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 15, 2007)

buckytom said:
			
		

> i've been tempted to do a tea smoked fish, maybe monk fish or swordfish, in a smoker made from aluminum foil and a veggie steamer placed in a dry pot.
> 
> but you set off the smoke alarms in my house even if you rub your feet on the carpet or just think too much, so i'll have to try it outdoors on the side burner of my grill.


 
Well ya know...  If'n ya warsh the accumulated forest products from the underbelly of them feets of yern, then ya won't be genraten no smoke when yer strollin' along in yer livin'-room.  I'm told that hearin' ya traipsin along is like listenin' to a couple of sticks rubbin togetha.   

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------

